# Crutch training - I've been coding



## NMARKS52 (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been coding the pro side for years, but am new to doing the facility side too. My question is -can you code for crutch training, 997761 on the facility side when the ED RN  does the training? The no "incident to" rule in the ED has me confused about this.
thanks for any input.


----------



## QuadRider (Nov 17, 2009)

There is no CPT code for crutch training, it's in the E/M.


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been coding ER both pro and fac for years.... crutch training is included in the e&m


----------

